# Opera Unite: Those Opera guys are innovating again...



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

I don't know if it will actually work but at least it's something new:

http://unite.opera.com/



> Opera Unite is a powerful platform that turns your Web browser into a Web Server too. This means you can share content directly with friends without having to upload anything to a Web site. You can stream music, show photo galleries, share files and folders or even host your Web pages. It just takes a few simple clicks to set them up.


Peace...


----------



## navin_bvr (Jul 31, 2007)

wow, this is cool. Hope it doesn't compromise with Security, if its not Opera Unite will be the Turning point in Browsers history. When NatScape introduced.

Thanks for Sharing.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Think of all the illegal file sharing that will go on. What a mess..

We can only hope they will be ssl connections. Does not sound like it is secure at all.



> Instantly share big project files with your colleagues. All they need to do is click on the link you send them. Sharing something private? Simply add a password.


It does have the cool factor though.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

With regard to security, I guess we'll have to see how the implementation looks once Opera Unite is released for general public consumption. I would imagine the Opera developers would be security conscious when working on this, given how big of an issue security is these days, but we'll see what they do when it's released.

I wonder how the competition will respond, if at all.

Peace...


----------



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

Tom, that sounds pretty neat. As you folks stated, security will be on everyone's mind. Will be interesting to see what happens though...


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Well, Opera 10.10 with Unite is now out. I've already upgraded to 10.10 but haven't tried Unite yet. 

Peace...


----------

